

When and Why You Should Use C++ - nkurz
http://slashdot.org/topic/bi/when-and-why-you-should-use-c/

======
moomin
When resources are constrained. You may not like the language, but the
problems you can solve with it are great: high frequency trading, music and
video production, photoshop, a web browser, anything on a smartphone.

Which isn't to say that it's not possible to create a better language than C++
for those problems. They just haven't managed it yet (although Rust looks
promising).

------
marshray
For AAA games, supercolliders, and anywhere else that requires native code
performance and more abstraction power than plain C.

